# Skeeter slurry?



## jrupjr (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it worth saving the slurry from my primary of a skeeter pee? Or is sloppy seconds not worth anything?


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2013)

The yeast from skeeter pee is pretty stressed out


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 25, 2013)

If you made that skeeter pee from scratch then it should be fine.


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 25, 2013)

I made it from a slurry. And tossed it already. Thanks for the replies. Just wanted to make sure i wasnt throwing good slurry away.


----------



## Arne (Jan 26, 2013)

Have not had it happen, but folks on here have said if you reuse a slurry too many times it can provide you with off flavors. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2013)

Arne said:


> Have not had it happen, but folks on here have said if you reuse a slurry too many times it can provide you with off flavors. Arne.


 
also stuck fermentation because yeast are just too dam tired


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2013)

Julie said:


> also stuck fermentation because yeast are just too dam tired


 
You would probably be tired too lounging around in a alcohol bath for how many days? I know I would. lol, Arne.


----------

